# Rookie here: How to keep goat from jumping on us



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

OK, I'm sure it's all normal play, but my 1 year old wether loves to jump on us. He jumped on my back while I was bent over, and hilarity ensued. (those little feetsies HURT!). He jumps up on us like an overanxious dog. I have learned (the hard way) to never push him back with his head (I did that for a while, more hilarity ensued as he thought his strange two legged goat friend wanted to play). He is into everything. He shoves his way up to where we have the grain stored and is a furry white roadblock for me to get around, then he jumps on me as I come out.

How do I teach my goat manners?!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Momma goats bite bad baby goats' ears. If you have good fingernails, a firm pinch on the ear will get the message across.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok, will try...but boy was that first part a tongue twister!


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 29, 2008)

Even though goats may not look like the brightest creatures they are very smart. I had the same problem with my young buckling. He is very food oriented and would jump up on us whenever he thought we had anything to munch on. I started telling him NO! in a no nonsense voice and he rarely jumps up on us now. They can be trained just like a dog. 

Jeanette


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

OK, was out there tonight checking on the baby and ****** is jumping on me. I pinched his ear and said, "no," just once and quite firmly. He continued to climb up my leg, so I repeated the procedure. This time I must have gotten a sensitive spot in his ear, cause he got down and walked away from me, shaking his head. Then the numbskull comes back, jumps up again...and bent his head waaaaaaay over his back so I couldn't reach his ears. I think I got me a certified goat-genius over here! At any rate, I think the combo of "no" and ear pinch should get the point across that cute little head. Hopefully he'll get to the point where if I just say no, he'll back down from whatever lunacy he is getting into.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## powderhooves (May 11, 2008)

Too funny! Whenever I go to the doctor I feel I have to explain all the bruises. God forbid they think my husband gave them to me! Whenever I feed I have all 12 jumping. Don't think I could pinch that many ears that fast. I'll try.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

The other thing you could try is stamping your foot and blowing a raspberry at him - that's "goat" for "do that again and you're in big trouble!" My goats always back off and give me a look.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

pookshollow said:


> The other thing you could try is stamping your foot and blowing a raspberry at him - that's "goat" for "do that again and you're in big trouble!" My goats always back off and give me a look.


I can see you doing this just as the UPS man is driving up. I'm sure he'd think you were certifiable. LOL


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol. I went out this morning to let Binky (I didn't care for Gracie, she looks like a Binky) out, and ****** comes slinking up, hesittaes, then jumps on me. I reached for the ear, said "no," then stamped my foot and blew a raspberry. Then I did the hokey pokey and I turned myself around...apparently, that's what it's all about. Anyhow, ****** stops, looks at me...then tentatively tries again...I said, "no" and stomped at him, blowing the raspberry. He looked so confused as he walked quickly away...but he hasn't done it again since. I think he thinks I have lost my mind. I would never have thought this problem could be so easily fixed!!


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

> I can see you doing this just as the UPS man is driving up. I'm sure he'd think you were certifiable. LOL


He won't get out of his van, he's afraid of the geese. :dance:

I do a lot of things that would make people think I'm certifiable. This summer, I surprised a fox trying to make a meal off of my chickens, so I went screaming after him, down the back pasture - with twenty goats in hot pursuit, maaaing behind me! "Hey, don't run so fast, don't you know it's hot?" He'd stop and look, then take off like all the hounds of h*** were after him (or the goats of h*** )


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

beccachow said:


> Lol. I went out this morning to let Binky (I didn't care for Gracie, she looks like a Binky) out, and ****** comes slinking up, hesittaes, then jumps on me. I reached for the ear, said "no," then stamped my foot and blew a raspberry. Then I did the hokey pokey and I turned myself around...apparently, that's what it's all about. Anyhow, ****** stops, looks at me...then tentatively tries again...I said, "no" and stomped at him, blowing the raspberry. *He looked so confused as he walked quickly away...*but he hasn't done it again since. I think he thinks I have lost my mind. I would never have thought this problem could be so easily fixed!!


I can just hear ****** saying to Binky, "ya know, Becky  just isn't easy to train; I might have to give up on that dumb one." 

Paul


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

It's only slightly funny right now with him just a year old. It won't be funny at all by next year when he starts really maturing. You do know you are ruining him with all this. If you can't control him when in the pen with him, put a double end snap on the D ring of his collar and clip him to the fence. You must get much sterner than this with all your goats. Just like children, and dogs...the difference with livestock is that when a doe is 200 pounds or a buck 250 they can hurt you 'Playing' with you. They are not your friend, if you let them treat you like an equal in their goat world, they will hurt you, on accident or not it is still hurt. What if he jumps on a child? 

I don't pinch ears, I pinch necks, and yell down. If a kid jumps up they get a knee in the chest and a down. If they won't listen they get clipped to the fence, they of course hate this, but it also teaches them patients for when they are shown. You need to nip this in the bud. Vicki


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Very very true. We tried out a large (larger than our does) Nubian yearling buck that had been a bottle baby. He was dangerous to us in that when we went in the pen with feed, he'd run us over, sticking his head in the bucket, knocking around the does, and shoving against us with his body. Needed manners that worked better for us. He went back, and we were grateful for the learning experience, although he didn't work out as we'd hoped.

My milking partner has severe osteoporosis, and a fall could be critically damaging. We don't need animals that are dangerous to us in our particular situation on our farm.

The person we got the buck from didn't have trouble with him. This is just our experience with him and may not reflect any one else's experience with the same animal or others from that farm.


----------



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

> This summer, I surprised a fox trying to make a meal off of my chickens, so I went screaming after him, down the back pasture - with twenty goats in hot pursuit, maaaing behind me! "Hey, don't run so fast, don't you know it's hot?" He'd stop and look, then take off like all the hounds of h*** were after him (or the goats of h*** )


LOL I hope your neighbours saw that!  

beccachow, you could also try blowing really hard, or spraying a water bottle in his face. Goats hate that.

I would personally pass on the pinching bit. If you have to, though, when he jumps, just bring your knee up and sideways a bit to knock him off balance and away from you so he falls over. He'll probably get tired of that after a couple of times.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

...I agree with Vicki. 

I've also rapped them across the teeth/snout with my knuckles. The knee in the chest works for goats and dogs too. They hate being off balance. 

Don't EVER let them rear up on the back legs, head cocked, eyes goofy at you.
It's a "HEY! I can TAKE you! And I will NOW!" Go up, grab them by the head and knock them down. Preferably down to the ground and put a knee on their chests (laying on their sides). It compresses their rib cage and makes it hard for them to breathe. It's like sacking out a horse. You won't kill them, don't worry. Keep 'em there until they lay calm - then let them up. Goats will only struggle for a while before they give up. It's a fairly aggressive thing to do but it's better than getting bashed by a goat. It's a dominance thing. Works for unruly dogs too.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> It's only slightly funny right now with him just a year old. It won't be funny at all by next year when he starts really maturing. You do know you are ruining him with all this. Vicki


I'm trying, I really am. Last night got ugly when he was jumping on Binky's enclosure...it wasn't clipped shut yet and it collapsed...with her in there!! It got caught on itself so she wasn't hurt. He isn't jumping on ME now, but on everything else. Last night he got a mighty shove and a smack on the snoot for the pen collapse. I don't want him jumping on everybody, it is annoying and dangerous. That's why I am looking for ways you guys taught your goats not to do it. Everone that comes in contact with them down there is under strict orders to not allow the behavior. He seems pretty smart and catches on. I'd like to be able to have him respond to a firm "no." I would hate for him to lose his personality, he really is an affectionate little bugger, but I know I need to draw the line. He gets rewards (scratches and pets) only when his feet are on the ground.

I am amazed that he isn't doing anything to Binky; he is as gentle as can be with her. He doesn't do the rearing head butt threat to us.

Have patience with me guys, I'm so new to all this and trying to learn. I try each suggestion to see what works best. I love goats now and want to keep them in my zoo.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

pookshollow said:


> The other thing you could try is stamping your foot and blowing a raspberry at him - that's "goat" for "do that again and you're in big trouble!" My goats always back off and give me a look.


OK...I feel dumb but I'll ask...what is "blowing a raspberry"?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

When you stick your tongue out and blow? That really did make him stop and think, but what he was thinking is beyond me!

I can try wrestling him to the ground, if that establishes me as "top goat."

I guess that they have a pecking order, like horses or dogs? See, I didn't know that, but I guess common sense says they do. I am fortunate in that Binky is so young I can break her of this before she starts. I'll have an easier time wrestling HER to the ground then ******. I can "take" the two month old (lol, she hasn't started any of this yet so I'm just kidding...)


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

beccachow said:


> I'm trying, I really am. Last night got ugly when he was jumping on Binky's enclosure...it wasn't clipped shut yet and it collapsed...with her in there!! It got caught on itself so she wasn't hurt. He isn't jumping on ME now, but on everything else. Last night he got a mighty shove and a smack on the snoot for the pen collapse. I don't want him jumping on everybody, it is annoying and dangerous. That's why I am looking for ways you guys taught your goats not to do it. Everone that comes in contact with them down there is under strict orders to not allow the behavior. He seems pretty smart and catches on. I'd like to be able to have him respond to a firm "no." I would hate for him to lose his personality, he really is an affectionate little bugger, but I know I need to draw the line. He gets rewards (scratches and pets) only when his feet are on the ground.
> 
> I am amazed that he isn't doing anything to Binky; he is as gentle as can be with her. He doesn't do the rearing head butt threat to us.
> 
> Have patience with me guys, I'm so new to all this and trying to learn. I try each suggestion to see what works best. I love goats now and want to keep them in my zoo.


 Your ability to control/train him will come. Just keep at it. You'll learn to really *read* him. Anticipating the action & correcting it before it happens, goes a long way..I would suggest that you not allow anyone who isn't willing to MAKE him mind his manners..NOT.. be alone with him. Goats (just like dogs) quickly learn who is a easy mark & who won't put up with such things). After he finally learns that you will not allow him up on ANYONE (or anything you don't want him on), then I'd be more comfortable with other people. 
I was a dog trainer for many, many years. It was an endless stream of frustrated owners with bad, jumping dogs.. it ALWAYs turned out to be one of two types of *BAD* dogs. Dogs with owners totally NEW to dogs or NEW to large, jumping dogs, but with a willingness to take advice & put that advice/training into everyday practice (those were the owners I loved. They knew they needed help, took advice, were willing to learn how to correct the issue. They quickly realized it was a owner problem, not a dog problem) BUT.. so often I'd get the other type of owner... the whinny ones, who for some unknown reason felt compelled to buy large, high drive breeds of dogs-- not only did they add the wrong type of dog to their home (and many times it would be older folks who just physically should not have the huge hyper pup.. just a broken hip, waiting to happen).., they'd let that puppy learn bad habits, then come to me to fix their BAD dog?? ... but these were always the same owners who never seemed to get the fact, that THEY were the problem, not the dog... For some reason I never did figure out, those same clueless owners were always the same people who were lacking any NATURAL knowing/ability to handle animals... be they dogs, goats or even larger & possibly much more dangerous stock. 
I have nubians.. just about everyone new to goats seems to love nubians LOL. So, of course I get the exact same type of want-to-be goat owners now, as the dog owners I use to have come to me. Some of them are bright, quick to learn.. able to nip possible problems in the bud. You just know they will do well, have a herd of well mannered goats. Never find themselves hurt by a rutty buck or trampled by a pen of hungry does... But sadly.. just like in dogs.. I get lots of potential buyers who really have no business owning goats, esp. a large breed of goat... or worse yet wanting a buck.. You just feel it in your gut that it's not going to end well. They either just physically aren't in good enough shape for daily care & feeding chores or they won't be willing to learn or able to understand goats well enough to have an enjoyable relationship. (again it's the goats that will be blamed if things turn out ugly)....
I have no doubt that you will work out your issues with your boy. My daughter moved to the farm to help with the goats. She was a life-long city born & raised kid. Closest she ever got to a goat, was the petting zoo. She's all of 5'1" (she'll turn 23 on new year's eve) She quickly came to understand the goats. She just has the *knack* for handling them. She does all the feeding. (even a pen of several BIG bucks.. all by herself) She feeds the horde of hungry girls...never find her laid out under hooves LOL.. she can give oral medication, shots all by herself (catching/holding & giving)... then you have my poor hubby.. all 6'3" 250lbs of him.. he not only doesn't HAVE IT, he'll never get it (he's a over the road trucker, rarely home and rarely does he have to care for the goats.. but on those rare occasions when he does... OH my !! LOL) He is the one UNDER the goats, the one that looses he feed bucket to a bearded thief. The goats don't listen to him, they don't respect him... they've pegged him as push-over, someone to jump on, push around, run past. 
Just keep at it with your boy... keep asking questions & taking *good* advice. I'm with everyone else on the *pinching* thing... haven't tried it. I'd be afraid of doing it to much, it might make him mean... I usually push them off as kids, grab & shake adults.. but I always try to be fair with all my corrections.
good luck,
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

> When you stick your tongue out and blow?


You might not want to stick your tongue out when you're doing it - he'll think you're an amorous buck! Just press your lips together and go "ppppp", short and sharp.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Ohhh, lol. So he was probably helpless with laughter....

Good progress though. I went down there today and he did not jump on me at all. He was rewarded with scratches and lovin's.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I also was having that with a small doe, not really a danger issue but annoying none the less. I did the knee in the chest ( I have trained dogs) and it worked well. 2 times in a row and she realized it wasnt fun to jump on me anymore.
I think you may have to try several techniques depending on the goat, I imagine some are more dominant and stubborn than others.

Now who has the fix for a small nubie that runs then stops in front of you, just in your tripping zone? !


----------



## johnsmb (Apr 15, 2007)

I am by no means an expert - pretty new with goats - but my 2 wethers gave me a bad time for awhile, too. First, I think you should never, ever, ever push them in anyway at all - they will always win, and pushing will encourage them to push back. I don't even pet my boys on the tops of their heads because I don't want to encourage them to use their heads. They only get petted on the sides of their heads. 

I started training them by "flicking" them on the ears when they jumped up. It kind of worked, but not consistantly and it didn't feel right to do this.

What worked like magic for me was a SQUIRT GUN !! I squirted them in the face when they jumped up - or when they crowded me. When they crowded me, I would squirt them once and say "back". It worked like an absolute charm  I always keep the squirt gun hanging on the fence, just in case someone forgets their manners.

One of my wethers would also challenge my kids and I by rearing up at us. I had to throw him to the ground and sit on him several times to break this habit. The last time I sat on him, I had to stay there for well over 30 minutes until he completely stopped struggling. He has been good ever since (although I keep my eye on him).

When they were young and acting up, I was very nervous. I knew I had to get them behaving well before they got so big and strong that they hurt someone. 

Good luck.


----------



## johnsmb (Apr 15, 2007)

If they do rear up, and you need to "throw" one down - you reach down and grab the 2 legs on the opposite side of the animal. You pull these 2 legs towards you and the goat falls over. Then watch out for flailing feet and hold him down until he stops struggling - probably at least for several minutes. I have heard there is some danger with dropping them like this - I think maybe it was something about the stomach twisting - but it happens rarely. I felt it was worth the risk, because if he kept rearing up and being aggressive then we weren't keeping him......


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Carry a water pistol or a small spritzer bottle and give him a squirt. Mine can't stand getting wet and will back off from a squirt of water right away.

Never let a buck think he can push or play with you. He plays by different rules.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

> You might not want to stick your tongue out when you're doing it - he'll think you're an amorous buck!


Like this guy! 
http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo325/auntiek2/Willy2008-1.jpg


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

It's a behavioral problem that needs to be correct, by whatever means necessary. It's interesting, but my animals know who on the farm they can pull stunts with. My wife and oldest son always complain that the goats are ornery and try to knock the feed bucket out of their hands or block their way when they go through a gate. I don't normally have any problems at all when I do the chores, though I am more prone to swatting someone on the nose who bothers me.


----------



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

> It's interesting, but my animals know who on the farm they can pull stunts with.


I agree with that, some of the animals DO know who the pushover is.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Jan 10, 2004)

Curious how those of you who train dogs do the knee in the chest maneuver with a chihuahua? LOL


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

For a chihuahua, I'd just ... well, never mind. I truly dislike those dogs.


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

People say I have very well behaved goats so I guess I will tell you what I have done. I had a pasture goat that didn't always get fed well so she was very food obsessed not her fault. So I would walk in she would jump up I would say in a stern in control voice Lily down! of coarse she didn't so I gently put my hand on her chest and gently pushed her down while saying Lily down! So she puts action with words Lily down means I am not standing on her. I also held the food up in the air and told her she would not get it and would stand there till she was down and I could walk to the barn. If on the way she did it again we went back to the beginning. She quickly learned to behave and she got her food much quicker. To keep order while eating I taught her what Lily up! is. She use to be in milk so her place is at the milk stand and the baby eats with her on the side of it. So I would say Lily up and lead her up on it. She learned that one in less than 5 minutes. So now all I say is Lily down! Go to the barn and Lily up! The Lily down is not for me anymore it's for the gate. They all run and the trio pops there heads over the gate. This is what I am working on now with them. I won't go in with the food till everyone's off the gate. And they have learned when I say down to get down off the gate. But they still get on the gate in the first place is the problem. When I get in the gate they are excited but on the ground and follow me when I say to the barn. One time someone else had to feed Lily and they were shocked they had not said anything yet and she was already flying towards the barn and up on that milkstand wagging her tail ready for the food.


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

DixyDoodle said:


> I agree with that, some of the animals DO know who the pushover is.


So very true! Lily is an angel everyday for me. If I am not around and someone has to milk she will sometimes put a foot in the bucket or get shifty. She never does that to me. In fact I was having a hard time trimming her hooves and she stood there for an hour before she got shifty. She's very good and a perfect beginner goat!


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

Also don't leave until you've won. My buck has never tried this on me. If he starts acting funny in any way I stomp at him. So far he knows wow she's the boss. He has found himself on the ground twice with horns to the ground for getting out of hand.This was with another goat. He was being was to rough and trying to hurt him.


----------



## powderhooves (May 11, 2008)

Ernie said:


> It's a behavioral problem that needs to be correct, by whatever means necessary. It's interesting, but my animals know who on the farm they can pull stunts with. My wife and oldest son always complain that the goats are ornery and try to knock the feed bucket out of their hands or block their way when they go through a gate. I don't normally have any problems at all when I do the chores, though I am more prone to swatting someone on the nose who bothers me.


It's just chaos around here. Unmanaged chaos. I've got the bruises to prove it. When I have a bucket of grain everyone is hopping and jumping on me. I push them down and say "no" but I don't think angora's are the smartest goats....the prettiest, yes....smart, no. 

I told my husband the advice I got here about tying each of them up and he said that would take forever to accomplish. I really wanted him to put up the hooks for me and give it a try.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Minelson said:


> OK...I feel dumb but I'll ask...what is "blowing a raspberry"?


AKA a Bronx cheer. 

Raspberry is rhyming Cockney. It was called a raspberry tart because is sounds like a f**t. It helps those of us who are too prissy to say things like that.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, he isn't so much jumping on me anymore, but he is crowding the feed door and jumping in there, very aggravating. I have:

Spritzed, blown, pinched, stomped, yelled, shoved. I have flicked, rasberried, kneed, begged and reasoned. 

I had to laugh at the post about angoras being cute but dumb, he is half angora. And so cute while he is being so bad, that adorable little face...

We're still working on it. At least he doesn't jump on ME anymore. :goodjob:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

This thread inspired me to get Frankie to stop jumping on me...I use my knee and it worked....fast! I make sure to give him scratches when he doesn't jump. He is so funny, he comes running up to me and I can see his mind working.."I should jump...no wait...I shouldn't jump...ok, I'll stand here a second and see what she does" LOL What a good boy


----------

